# CyberPower UPS, reliable?



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi guys!

I'm looking to buy an CyberPower Intelligent LCD CP1350AVRLCD 1350 VA, cause I can get it cheap, but never hear about this company.

I always bought APC, but their Back-UPS Pro 1300va is still too pricy for me (180$) I can get the 1350va CyberPower for 115$, and his 1500va version at 148$.

So any feedback is appreciated 

Thanks


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 8, 2012)

I've used CyberPower UPS's for years and they are great for the money. I really like the software it comes with as well. I use to only use APC's and when money was tight at my company i gave CyberPower a shot and I was not disappointed.  Most of my pc's have CyberPower now and I've not had a problem.  I still have a few APC's, but they are on my server stack APC 3000xl, but on all my desktops since I started buying CyberPower have all been CyberPower. I'd say I've bought 25 CyberPower UPS's in the past 4 years, and I've not had a problem out of any of them.  Hope this helps!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah Thanks for your feedback.

I think I'll give a shot with the 1350va, only 90w less than the 1500, that should be fine.


----------



## Kreij (Aug 8, 2012)

Yes, CyberPower makes reliable UPSs.
I have a 1000VA unit on the phone system at work that has worked for years, and also a 1500VA  holding up a server. The rest are APCs.
Since I consider the reliability about the same between the manufacturers, I usually find the best deal for the size I want and buy that make.

All UPS batteries will fail at some point (they don't last forever), so look up how much a replacement battery for the unit costs so you are not surprised.
I've replaced several APC units simply because a new unit was only a few dollars more than a replacement battery.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 8, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I've replaced several APC units simply because a new unit was only a few dollars more than a replacement battery.



I've done this in the past as well with APCs.  Some of the replacement batteries are so expensive.. I couldn't see buying the battery and taking a chance on the unit not failing...  Plus, the rate of shipping the battery is high too.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks guys for your feedback. I really appreciate.

I t hink since the shipping fees will be high, I'll get the 1350va, my APC 750va doesn'T last enought, this one would do t he tricks


----------



## Kreij (Aug 8, 2012)

Does Amazon ship to Montreal? You may be able to find it there with free shipping.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 8, 2012)

it's 15$ on amazon.ca from Compute4Less Corp

http://www.computervalley.ca/cp1350...urge-protected-4-x-nema-5-15r-surge-protected

this price, I'll try to pricematch NCIX, and get it at this price.

Instead: http://www.pc-canada.com/item/CP135...e=shopbot&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=shopbot

Shipping and Insurance: $13.99 
  GST Tax: $6.85 
  PST Tax: $13.66 
CND $ Subtotal:  $ 157.49 

Which is really cheap I think


----------



## tacosRcool (Aug 8, 2012)

I need to get one too....


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 9, 2012)

Just ordered the 1350va. Waiting for Price beat approval


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 9, 2012)

And here it is, approved , instead of 179.99$, I got it at 112.99$ - 25% from memory express with price beat , shipped + tax for 106$


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 15, 2012)

Just received it. BOx was damaged, opened, Battery plugged, and UPS on....

Really dissapointed from memory express, they should have put the UPS box into another box..

Well I'll test it tonight. It looks like a great UPS.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 15, 2012)

Doesn't matter where you buy it from, they rarely put it inside another box because of the weight.  Pretty much all of them I received from Newegg were also damaged by UPS--one was RMA'd because of it.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah, that's what I saw. But the more funniest, is that the battery was plug, and it should never be plugged when they sold.. Battery didn't leak at least, I almost burned myself, the coaxial connector was f***ing hot..

Weight was like 25lbs, a box a little bit bigger to put it in, would be usefull. Dell put laptop into another box 

I hope it will work fine. The LCD, all the info you can get there is quite nice.


----------

